# Belgium residency



## Hiker22 (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm in the unusual position of being a EU citizen moving to Brussels for at least a year but being neither an employee, a full-time student or an EU pensioner (UK citizen but lived in the US since 1990). My intention is to learn French there and may take classes but won't be a full-time student. To register for the "E-card" as a new resident it requires "proof of support" and I have more than enough saved I assume for that but it also requires proof of health insurance. Would a private high deductible plan (around 100 Euros a month for me) be sufficient for this? I don't seem to be eligible for the mutuelles though I would willingly buy into them given the chance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to check with the Belgian consulate to see what their requirements are for the health cover. Generally speaking, they seem to look at the upper limits of the cover rather than at the deductible, but check to see if they want you to have a repatriation cover, too. (I.e. so that if you were seriously injured or ill you would be transported back to your home country for long-term care and treatment.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

